# New Carter Releases for 2005



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

I just got all the new Carter releases for the catalog I am designing for them. WHOA NEILLY, these things are awesome. 
See them here:
http://www.carterenterprises.com/new/

- Just B Cuz
- Fits Me Too
- 2 Special Plus
- Insatiable 3 (Reo is KILLING it with this one)
- Solution 2.75 (to come)

But check out this new system for changing the springs. Just remove the bottom casing screw -- remove the plug -- insert new spring (various weights to chose from) -- insert plug and casing screw and yer all set. SWEET 

Jerry says we need a name for this new spring-loading system so let us know your ideas -- (and keep it PG-Rated )


----------



## bowshooter73 (Aug 29, 2004)

And there all set up left handed  I'll take one of each! They look great.


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

*Oh Crap.*

I shouldn't have looked, I knew I shouldnt have looked but I did anyway.  
too close to the holidays.........must fight the urge........getting very weak.........  

I mentioned to Forrest a while back via PM that they should make a 3 finger Instiable and he said 'Shhhhh, just keep your eyes peeled'. I should have known. And the "Just B cuz"! I loved my I2 and the Insatiable except for that 4th finger that I never knew what to do with.

Anybody need blood or a kidney?


----------



## Dave Nowlin (May 21, 2003)

*AName for it*

We all heard the expression "one size fits all". How about "one spring for all".
Dave Nowlin


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

Those releases are looking great!! It will be great that there is a system of changing spings now so archers can experiment with various weights.


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

Jimbo - i changed out a few tonight after the photo sesson. You need to keep you finger on the little black plug as you remove the screw or things go flying (ask me how I know that  )

Jerry sent three springs HARD MED LIGHT. I will shoot them all later today and report back. It was cool and easy to just pop it in there and away ya go.

ox


----------



## archer0545 (Nov 28, 2004)

*Spring systen name ideas*

Man that guy makes some beautiful releases. Gotte love 'em. Anyway, here are a few ideas for the name. Vari-spring system
Multi-spring system
Versa-spring system
Swap a spring system
Ok, if he picks one of these I get to pick a release and get a shooter patch right?


----------



## MidMoArcher (Feb 26, 2003)

*New Release's*

Them sure are purty.

Hey Ox, when will these release's be ready to ship? Jerry sure know's how to keep a guy buying more release's.


----------



## JohnnyI (Aug 10, 2002)

*Just B Cuz??*

Is this new Just cuz swept back or straight?


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

*Spring system names.......*

Ox,
Forgot to mention an idea for the name:
Carter's:
"Spring-Tune System"

Everybody in archery loves that word "Tune".


----------



## flintjock (Dec 25, 2003)

RRR - Release Rebound Regulator


----------



## ballagh (Oct 25, 2004)

Just ordered the Carter BigHorn 4 finger last week, I can't wait for it to arrive!! Hopefully it will replace my target4!


----------



## CamoTec (Dec 17, 2002)

How about the the C.A.T. system?

Carter Adjustable Tension


----------



## Lusch (Nov 8, 2002)

Why didn't they make a screw in it like the Choc Addiction for more accurate adjustment? That seems easier to me, plus you have more control over the trigger pressure...


----------



## ToddM (May 30, 2003)

Most likely only Jerry or Forrest could answer that for sure but my guess (and it's just that a guess) is that due to the design of the chocolate addiction the parts/handle design requirements are so different that it would require pretty much scrapping all their models/designs and bringing out totally new ones.

With this system the handles and parts (at least visible from the outside) look pretty similar and it was probably easier to retrofit old handle designs (with a little tweaking at least from the pictures they are slightly different) with this system than try to convert it to the chocolate addition style. Again I haven't seen the inside of the releases so it's all speculation and assumption on my part.

I look forward to seeing the solution 2.75 if it's a new release, but aside that, the spring option is nice, but the others at least appear in the pictures to basically be slightly revamped versions of already existing releases. I too had hoped to see some totally new stuff with similar trigger position adjustment and the trigger tension adjustment options as the chocolate addiction has.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Fits Me Too*

This is a tremendous improvement to the Fits Me. Most people who love the Fits Me, hate the super swept back fourth finger. We have been asking for straighter handles for two years and now we have it. This should be a fantastic trigger release.
Jbird


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Well?*

Ox,
Will the Fits Me Too have the new ASS spring system? Also, when are you going to post a picture of the Solution 2.75 and explain the changes from the 2.5?
Thanks,
Jbird


----------



## bowshooter73 (Aug 29, 2004)

JohnnyI said:


> Is this new Just cuz swept back or straight?


What he said. Kinda hard to tell from the picture. I like how my I2 is swept back but not the forth finger. AND I AM NOT TAKING A CUT OFF TOOL TO A HUNDREAD PLUS DOLLAR RELEASE. If I had a dollar every time somebody told me to do that, I could afford to do so.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Solution 2.75????????????????*

So...........................where is it??????????????????
Jbird


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

I am looking at a thumb trigger that I could use for hunting, some 3D, and maybe some indoor. What do you guys think I should get from Carter. I was considering the Addiction because I have only heard good things about it. What do you guys think? I think it should be called the Carter Adjustable Trigger (C.A.T).


----------



## ToddM (May 30, 2003)

The hunter is the only model I'd use for hunting of the carter lineup.

ALL the other hand held carters cannot be engaged to the string/loop without making noise. As the hunter has a open jaw you can leave it cocked and hook it on your loop when needed. With the other models the only quiet option is to cock the release put it on the loop and leave it hanging from the loop.

Some have said the chocolate addiction is more quiet than the rest, and it might be a little more quiet than the others, but the one I had was no where near noiseless. You could hear it being cocked at the archery range 20 yards away if you listened for it, so that probably means a deer can hear it on a still day at least twice that far.


----------



## Cujo (May 23, 2002)

*X-Men
X-Cams
X-Bows
And Now,
X-Tuning

X-ing out the competition with X-ceptional amounts of X-treme Prejudice....*

* The New Carter Lineup for 2005..
With the Carter-X tuning System
Change the spring and tune up YOUR X count !!!*

Respectfully Submitted,

Cujo


----------



## bearclaw (Nov 9, 2002)

*2 Special*

Is the new 2 Special the same width as the other releases like the Just Cuz or is it thicker?


----------



## slink (Jan 2, 2004)

Given the "nack" Carter has for coming up with unusual names, here are a few suggestions:

Spring For It
Spring Thing
Triple Threat
Spring Fling
Three for One
Retension
Three for All

Too much time on my hands .......

Slink


----------

